# Type of Toilet Paper?



## 89862 (May 1, 2005)

Is it only me that buys the super-expensive easily degradable toilet rolls for use in the Thetford?

Are they really that much better?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No and yes!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always just used whatever is in the shops, no problems, Alan.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Same here


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

pmorand said:


> Is it only me that buys the super-expensive easily degradable toilet rolls for use in the Thetford?


Yes probably 

steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, so how many of you bung wet-wipes down the Thetford?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No wet wipes or any other non paper that hasn't been eaten first.

I have had to dismantle a macerator after a wet wipe brought it to a standstill. Not a job I relish.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have done that Pippin and Ray wasnt pleased :evil: 
I use tesco Cheap as chips one.
I have never had a problem so-- no dont buy the expensive Thetford ones.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheap stuff for us too.

I make sure after the first rinse that I give the 2nd rinse water a good fast 'sloosh' around, which helps to break it up if it needs it.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> OK, so how many of you bung wet-wipes down the Thetford?


Guilty as charged m'lud. 

Been lucky so far though.

Cheap paper for us as well.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was a lad my mother tore the Daily Express into six inch squares and hung it on a nail . . . . and I still can't think of a better use for it! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not everything was better in the "Good Old Days". :? 8O

Any brand which is (_how can I say this?  8O _) digitally impenetrable is OK for us! Some of the really cheap stuff is just too flimsy.

Dave


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

We use any T.Roll that's going - breaks down fine but I would not put wet wipes down the loo at home as they don't bio-degrade so wouldn't dream of putting them down the Thetford.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As stated, if has not been eaten and is not toilet paper it does not go down the bog, first thing I tell visitors, if they ask to use, although I always hope they will not need to. Bad enough disposing of your own! 

Had two bad experiences, both young ladies disposing of feminine articles. The first on a boat I had some years ago, the article got stuck in the sea toilet outlet, splendid, up the the waist in the water with pointy nose pliers. The second, an article carefully wrapped in half a dozen paper towels and forced into the cassette in the van, pointy nose pliers again. 

Hence the warning to visitors, Alan. 

Edit: Zebedee, digitally impenetrable, brilliant. I understand that an old army method involved one sheet, you stuck your finger through the middle, used your finger to wipe and cleaned the finger with the single sheet, or so I have been told.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You cant beat a good roll of shiny Izal loo roll, I remember it from school.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When on overseas service the airmail edition of the Daily Telegraph was pressed into service - after it had been read!

Digitally penetrable - surely that is termed Gunga Din.

Something to do with Rudyard Kipling, tried to research it but the gunga-din.co.uk site crashed my computer for some reason!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

hogan said:


> You cant beat a good roll of shiny Izal loo roll, I remember it from school.


I remember it from home 

And they still sell it! (at least, I saw it a little while ago in a supermarket).

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Tesco value is well known to boidegrade very quickly, as is often recommended by the dealer as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use the same as at home - ie Tesco's.

A trick I learnt on here which is worth passing on to newcomers....

Buy some single ply - cheap in other words- paper serviettes. When you want to use the loo for anything other than liquids, unwrap one of these and use it to line the bowl with the centre of the serviette directly over the trap.

Finish what you have to do, open the trap and the whole caboosh parcels itself up and slides neatly down the trap leaving the bowl of your loo clean and untouched.

I have noticed, if it does not slide down so easily, it is because of limescale build up on the bowl making it that bit rougher. A wipe with Croatian white vinegar does wonders. I imagine you can use any other white vinegar too !

No complaints from the man wot empties the thing so I imagine they do not clog the system.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> No complaints from the man wot empties the thing so I imagine they do not clog the system.
> G


And there I was thinking that you girls wanted equality!! 8O

I'm ashamed of you Grizz. 8O 8O

Mind you, if we blokes are crafty enough it can be handy when we are asked to do the washing up. :wink:

_"Yes Dear, but the bog needs emptying. Will you do that while I'm washing the dishes?"_ 8) 8) 8)

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We never put the paper down the toilet. We do as they used to do in Greece. Put the toilet paper into a small plastic bag and put it in the rubbish bin that is always being emptied.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I'm ashamed of you Grizz. 8O 8O
> :


It's me back yer see.

I have done the deed and was surprised at how easy and painless it all was- no big deal. When we get wheels or a trolley now .....

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pmorand said:


> Is it only me that buys the super-expensive easily degradable toilet rolls for use in the Thetford?
> 
> Are they really that much better?


No matey we buy it as well, it may well be a con by Thetford, but a new cassette ain't cheap.

Kev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> it may well be a con by Thetford, but a new cassette ain't cheap.
> Kev.


I can't see how the paper can do anything except require you to get your hands dirty if you have to fish it out. Surely it can't actually break anything ?

We've always used ordinary paper and, 3 vans and 3 caravans on, have never had a problem.

G


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

pmorand said:


> Is it only me that buys the super-expensive easily degradable toilet rolls for use in the Thetford?
> 
> Are they really that much better?


A couple of years ago now, Halfords were selling 4 roll packs for £ 0.99p :lol:

Let's just say, I stock piled a few 8O as and when they were available.
And we aren't likely to need other brands (be it Tesco or otherwise), for a while yet :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > it may well be a con by Thetford, but a new cassette ain't cheap.
> ...


If you get both types of paper, Andrew or whatever, and try that and you'll see that when it comes back out it's still intact, but when you use the Thetford stuff it brakes down quickly, and so wont clog/jam the cassette bit's.

Kev.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is quite a lot of gubbins inside a Thetford cassette.

The blade mechanism, the level detector mechanism, the pressure release buttton and (on some) the pressure valve.

Paper can and does get clogged around them.

Biodegradable does what is sais on the tin but more importantly it disintegrates when it gets wet.

Wetwipes and ordinary tissue do not break down so readily, if at all.

Have you never seen a French layby with faded pink bog paper decorating the hedge? It takes years to break down.


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to have manufactured bulk toilet chemicals. We carried out dissolution tests with toilet papers including the top make of chemical toilet "fast" degrading paper and can confirm that it did NOT breakup any faster than conventional toilet paper ( except the shiney stuff and newspaper!!).
Stick to the cheap brands..... works just as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

did you try driving it around with err stuff banging into it?

Kev.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Think I share the majority view, normal supermarket brands as used at home ( well home is the van now but anyway). I was paranoid about it but over the last 4 months travelling full time have never had a problem. There are no moving parts inside the cassette so nothing to break or clog up. 

I do make sure to give it a very good flush out when emptying to make sure but apart from that the chemical blue seems to do the trick and there is only the slightest hint of paper mush when emptied.

As for cheap Izal and other similar brands - no way am I wiping my **** on that stuff matey.... I deserve better at my age.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_There are no moving parts inside the cassette so nothing to break or clog up. _

Colonel - Sir! I beg to differ.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> _There are no moving parts inside the cassette so nothing to break or clog up. _
> 
> Colonel - Sir! I beg to differ.


much though it pains me I'm wiv im.

unless you just have a bucket. :black: :black: :black:

Kev.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Another money saver learned from this forum - use the cheap stuff. We used to use the Thetford stuff 'cos it was recommended by Thetford :roll: Then I risked the cheap stuff and he who empties the cassette has never noticed the change. And he would notice - it's not his favourite job at all. Actually we only use ours for ...... liquid deposits though.

Incidentally, the one way to ensure you never run out of loo rolls anywhere is to have Izal as the emergency supply. I know, I've never run out in many long years of being in charge of such things  

Sue


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I notice no-one has mentioned "BRONCHO"!!!!! Flamin' worse than IZAL backside on fire for hours. Used to have to muss it up to try and get it a bit softer.

Load of wooses these young uns wiv their softasapuppy'snosefluffystuff!!! :lol: ottytrain4:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > _There are no moving parts inside the cassette so nothing to break or clog up. _
> ...


Well boys there's no moving parts in mine that I can see and that's good enough for me. I just won't look too hard then pippin :wink: :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is no need for the various opinions when you can see the proof

>My toilet test<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frank

Did you ever do a simulated test for the coefficient of digital impermeability. 8O 

That's the really important parameter! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Colonel, what type and model cassette do you have ?

Frank, not quite scientific, maybe if you'd used urine, and put something brown and whiffy on the paper, it might behave differently, however I accept your findings are probably not far off the mark.

Kev


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Those were the days*

O when I was a lad we used to love cutting the Daily Mirror into convenient size squares. It was sheer luxury when we got hold of a copy of the Times, Financial Times even better cause it was pink and that matched the outside dunny decor.
We then moved up the social ladder to Izal scratchy.

Now we are able to buy and specify what we use its usually whatever takes our fancy in the supermarket. A fair proportion of ours is used for cleaning modelling equipment paintbrushes and models etc. 
Not fleshy sort, boats and aeroplanes.

What was the question ? A./ Yes and No I think

Steve


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Big difference between wet wipes and moist toilet tissue.
Wet wipes not for putting down loo
Moist toilet tissues can be flushed (only one at a time and not in macerator toilets). I use them at home but not in van. 

I like the idea of pooing into a serviette though....how posh :lol: 

As for putting soiled paper in a bag and disposing of it as they do in Greece ....oh YUK, thats a big no no for me. 
But then I don't approve of disposable nappies either....another disaster.

Have you noticed how popular toilet related threads are?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all talk about a load of sh1te if you ask me.

kev


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Come on all you rugged outdoor individuals, buy 'John Wayne'. Toilet paper, it's rough,tough and takes **** from no one. Flush on!
Ted


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not quilted and not tracing paper Izal, any other is perfectly fine, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Cheap stuff for us too.
> 
> I make sure after the first rinse that I give the 2nd rinse water a good fast 'sloosh' around, which helps to break it up if it needs it.
> 
> Gerald


This what i do, but read in latest edition of MMM(John Wickersham) did an article saying DO NOT put water in and give it a good sloosh around, it damages the cassette in some way. 

Paul.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Perforated is best!


----------

